# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Days when bosses earn every penny.

## Dave A

There are days when bosses earn every penny of their salary and more. Today I've just had one. Definitely in the top 5 and possibly the top 3 roughest days in my business life.

Damn those tough decisions you get from time to time.  :Frown:

----------


## duncan drennan

Hectic. Care to share? Well at least in broad strokes so that no one is directly implicated...

----------


## Snoopy_inc

I agree with you there Dave.  We have had one of those months.  Where if it wasnt for the BOSS handling the issue we wouldnt be in business anymore.  People really need to understand that they are the Boss for a reason and not just cause they feel like being one.

----------


## Yvonne

Dave, 
Sorry that you have experienced a difficult time, and I hope that it is one of those situations where the worst is behind you! and that whatever caused it, does not continue to have an adverse affect on you or your business.

Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

> Dave, 
> Sorry that you have experienced a difficult time, and I hope that it is one of those situations where the worst is behind you! and that whatever caused it, does not continue to have an adverse affect on you or your business.


Not so much a difficult time in the business - in fact in many respects far from it. More a _very_ difficult decision with major consequences either way, and massively affecting someone very close to me.

And then I had to personally execute on that decision when I'd actually voted against the course of action in the voting round.

Growing pains.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

----------

